# Embarrassing or what?



## Snakebuster (Nov 24, 2008)

The other day, my family went to an Italian restaurant. Then my little brother said I was lovios maxiumus, he meant that I loved girls.[ thats not true though!!]. Then then he started singing, " TOM IS A LOVER OF GIRLS!!! ", quite loud. Then this girl on the table next to us starts looking at me in the most humiliating way. And it was all because my brother loved the fact that I had a tiny, tiny crush 
on someone!!. Tell us your embarrassing moments!!


----------



## mungus (Nov 24, 2008)

:shock::shock: This cant be happening.............................................


----------



## Danni (Nov 24, 2008)

:shock:
um i dont think i have one as good as yours
you will probably love girls when you get older


----------



## Danni (Nov 24, 2008)

ok now im confused lol


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 24, 2008)

Danni said:


> :shock:
> um i dont think i have one as good as yours
> you will probably love girls when you get older



Emphasis on the word probably lol


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 24, 2008)

wow ummmmm..... cool ?


----------



## Vixen (Nov 24, 2008)

Baha that made my day.. :lol::lol:


----------



## SCam (Nov 24, 2008)

Chrisreptile said:


> Emphasis on the word probably lol


 
lmao thts a good one:lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 24, 2008)

Snakebuster said:


> The other day, my family went to an Italian restaurant. Then my little brother said I was lovios maxiumus, he meant that I loved girls.[ thats not true though!!]. Then then he started singing, " TOM IS A LOVER OF GIRLS!!! ", quite loud. Then this girl on the table next to us starts looking at me in the most humiliating way. And it was all because my brother loved the fact that I had a tiny, tiny crush
> on someone!!. Tell us your embarrassing moments!!


 
oh I get it, when you said you dont like girls , you mean you like boys? that must have been embassasing then


----------



## falconboy (Nov 24, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> oh I get it, when you said you dont like girls , you mean you like boys? that must have been embassasing then



He's 10, he wouldn't know if he likes boys or girls yet.


----------



## lovey (Nov 24, 2008)

Snakebuster said:


> The other day, my family went to an Italian restaurant. Then my little brother said I was lovios maxiumus, he meant that I loved girls.[ thats not true though!!]. Then then he started singing, " TOM IS A LOVER OF GIRLS!!! ", quite loud. Then this girl on the table next to us starts looking at me in the most humiliating way. And it was all because my brother loved the fact that I had a tiny, tiny crush
> on someone!!. Tell us your embarrassing moments!!


 

Mamma Mia :shock:


----------



## Creed (Nov 24, 2008)

cool story hansel.


----------



## amazonian (Nov 24, 2008)

I was with 2 girls at a busy plaza when I decided to embarras 1 of them.
I started yelling about how she will have my child but not marry me, and how she is just using me to get a pension even though I love her soooo much and she is breaking my heart lol (mind you she was just a friend and we have no kids together). She almost cried afterwards and to this day she still gets upset and says she hates me whenever anybody mentions it. But I think it was hillarious, as did her best friend (who I never could embarass regardless of attempts)


----------



## Mick87 (Nov 24, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> oh I get it, when you said you dont like girls , you mean you like boys? that must have been embassasing then


 

bit harsh :shock: poor lil guy's only 10 when i was his age i still thought girls gave u cuties


----------



## Fester (Nov 24, 2008)

Actually, for a 10 year old his literacy level is way above some of the examples I see on here!!


----------



## Luke1 (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL, thats pretty funny! one of my most embarresing moments was when i was at a resturant and when we finished there was $7.50 left a what was known as a tip, i didn't know that of course but when we left i said you left the change and they said o well and as the person went to get it i bolted past him and grabbed it and ran out and everyone in the place was laughing! 

Luke


----------



## Luke1 (Nov 24, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> oh I get it, when you said you dont like girls , you mean you like boys? that must have been embassasing then


 
BAHAHAHAHAHA, oh god ryan you crack me up some times!:lol:


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 24, 2008)

i once back handed my partner in the shopping center..... but theres nothing funny about that,


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Nov 24, 2008)

My GF's house is always hot in summer and cold in winter when insulation should help make it the opposite. Now she has never seen insulation in her life (or at least not knowing she was looking at it) and I managed to convince her that her insulation must be back to front. She rung a insulation bloke and asked him if he could come and reverse her insulation (mean while im in the corner having a good giggle) and he couldn't understand why. When she told him the reason and he explained to her I was having her on she shot me daggers and I quickly retreated to she shower with my tail between my legs LOL. Was possibly the funniest thing I have seen but man was she P!$$3D off lol.


----------



## Danni (Nov 24, 2008)

lol, i would have slapped you 888lowndes888 ... thats so mean lol


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 24, 2008)

man i love gurls I LOVE GURLS MORE THAN ANYTHING . one incedent aint gonna do much


----------



## Jewly (Nov 24, 2008)

I once told my ex when we were really young that for women to breastfeed they had to cut both nipples and I forgot to tell him I was only joking. A little while later a couple of our friends got married and had their first baby and we were all sitting around one day while she was breastfeeding and my ex had this strange look on his face and then he came out with...'doesn't it hurt when they have to cut your nipple to let the milk out' and everyone just cracked up laughing. You can imagine the look I got especially seeing as I was laughing the loudest...lol


----------



## gravitation (Nov 24, 2008)

Sturdy said:


> i once back handed my partner in the shopping center..... but theres nothing funny about that,




Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaha.


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 24, 2008)

Jewly said:


> I once told my ex when we were really young that for women to breastfeed they had to cut both nipples and I forgot to tell him I was only joking. A little while later a couple of our friends got married and had their first baby and we were all sitting around one day while she was breastfeeding and my ex had this strange look on his face and then he came out with...'doesn't it hurt when they have to cut your nipple to let the milk out' and everyone just cracked up laughing. You can imagine the look I got especially seeing as I was laughing the loudest...lol


 
Baaahahahaha
Thats one of the funniest things iv ever herd! How old was this guy?!


----------



## Recharge (Nov 24, 2008)

stelth said:


> bit harsh :shock: poor lil guy's only 10 when i was his age i still thought girls gave u cuties



but they do!!!!


----------



## kakariki (Nov 25, 2008)

Most embarrassing..hmmmm...too many to choose from, lol. I reckon getting hooked up in the fence & dangling by my leg is right up there. Or the time I bent over to give my dog a hug and touched the electric wire with my bum...poor dog didn't know what had hit her! Took off like the proverbial & left me hopping around like a demented roo rubbing my poor bum! No wait......the time I was holding a big ( real BIG) branch that had fallen. I was sitting on the tail gate of the car and dad took off........I sat in mid air for a nano second or two before coming to earth with a thud. I can still hear him laughing! Hmmm... country life,lol!


----------



## Rocket (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree with Fester, look at reptile boy, he claims to be straight whereas he can't even spell what he claims to love. Yet, in his name, he can promptly spell the sex he apparently doesn't love.... pending homosexuality?


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 25, 2008)

Rocket said:


> I agree with Fester, look at reptile boy, he claims to be straight whereas he can't even spell what he claims to love. Yet, in his name, he can promptly spell the sex he apparently doesn't love.... pending homosexuality?



hahahahahaha............ and im also wondering if he means, incident OR indecent :lol: 
Im going with the latter, makes more sense after your post


----------



## Jewly (Nov 25, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> Baaahahahaha
> Thats one of the funniest things iv ever herd! How old was this guy?!


 

He was about 24 at the time...


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 25, 2008)

Snakebuster said:


> The other day, my family went to an Italian restaurant. Then my little brother said I was lovios maxiumus, he meant that I loved girls.[ thats not true though!!]. Then then he started singing, " TOM IS A LOVER OF GIRLS!!! ", quite loud. Then this girl on the table next to us starts looking at me in the most humiliating way. And it was all because my brother loved the fact that I had a tiny, tiny crush
> on someone!!. Tell us your embarrassing moments!!



Don't worry, you're not the only one! I once had a tiny tiny crush on a girl too! I even had one on a girl who also had one on me! Imagine what happened! :shock:

One day you probably won't be too upset if it's openly known that you like girls  Believe it or not, many of us don't care at all!

Jewly: that's so funny! Your ex must be so dopey! :lol: :lol: :lol: He must have been even more embarassed than if someone had found out he liked girls!


----------



## the.badger (Nov 25, 2008)

When I was 6 I kissed a boy on the cheek while we were lining up outside our classroom. He promptly freaked out and ran away and started crying. When me teacher asked me why I did it, I declared "Because I love him". Haha, I was dead serious at the time but it's pretty embarrassing when I look back on it.


----------



## Mudimans (Nov 25, 2008)

My wife caught our dog licking our little neices butt. She's just over 2 years old and said that he liked the taste. Not real embarrassing for her yet, but it will be when i tell the story at her 21st :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 25, 2008)

the.badger said:


> When I was 6 I kissed a boy on the cheek while we were lining up outside our classroom. He promptly freaked out and ran away and started crying. When me teacher asked me why I did it, I declared "Because I love him". Haha, I was dead serious at the time but it's pretty embarrassing when I look back on it.



:lol: Little kids are so funny! I tongued a girl in kinder  I remember the moment our tongues touched, it was so disgusting! We both jumped right back and screamed "Eeeeeeewwwwwwwww! Aaaarrrrrghghghghhhhhh!" :lol: I think it put us both of kissing for quite a few years. I didn't see her after kinder, but I assume that like me she probably tried it again when older and found it a lot less revolting


----------



## scorps (Nov 25, 2008)

Sturdy said:


> i once back handed my partner in the shopping center..... but theres nothing funny about that,



te he he


----------



## Jewly (Nov 26, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Jewly: that's so funny! Your ex must be so dopey! :lol: :lol: :lol: He must have been even more embarassed than if someone had found out he liked girls!


 

Yeah he was pretty dopey!!

Cute but not that bright!!


----------



## Colin (Nov 26, 2008)

this is a bit rude 


my dog kinda used to get "stuck" when he was mating one of the local females that happened to wander to close to his tackle  

then we had these distraught little girls (neighbours daughters) crying saying your dog is stuck inside our dog and they cant seem to get apart :shock: and I had to carry a bucket of cold water to throw over "my boy" to shock his system to relax and "power down" then drag him by his ear back home with cries from these little girls saying "go away bad dog" "bad dog" etc He used to have a reputation around the neighbourhood as a "loverboy" and all the "mothers" used to watch amazed as my poor embarrassed little mutt used to continually "get stuck" doing it and have to be got apart from the females by throwing a bucket of cold water over him and waiting till he "relaxed".  

He used to draw crowds (all female mind you) wanting to see him in action

I used to tell the neighbourhood ladies.. he was a chip off the old block :lol:


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 26, 2008)

Mate, don't sweat it. The natural progression for us boys is as follows:

Age 1-4 = Candy
Age 5-10 = Ninjas
Age 11-Death = Girls(or whatever else works for ya)

Natural part of growing up mate.

Embarassing for me? I was on a date with a girl when I was a teenager, we were walking in a park and a seagull pooped on me. That sucked.


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 26, 2008)

akira said:


> Age 5-10 = Ninjas



Im Still into Ninjas!




akira said:


> Embarassing for me? I was on a date with a girl when I was a teenager, we were walking in a park and a seagull pooped on me. That sucked.



Wait you reminded me of when i went on my first date, figured id be the funny guy an crack lots of jokes....... BIG BIG BIG mistake, this girl loved to laugh but she also had a weak bladder.

middle of the myer center on the escerlators (sp) heading towards the movies up the top, shes wearing a skirt, I crack out a joke and bame!!! it was like busted roof gutter.


----------



## Colin (Nov 26, 2008)

Sturdy said:


> Wait you reminded me of when i went on my first date, figured id be the funny guy an crack lots of jokes....... BIG BIG BIG mistake, this girl loved to laugh but she also had a weak bladder.
> 
> middle of the myer center on the escerlators (sp) heading towards the movies up the top, shes wearing a skirt, I crack out a joke and bame!!! it was like busted roof gutter.




*kind of deviant of you :lol: I bet you kept telliing her jokes and it was like the busted roof gutter was "underwater" and sinking :lol: *


----------



## Hsut77 (Nov 26, 2008)

Snakebuster said:


> The other day, my family went to an Italian restaurant. Then my little brother said I was lovios maxiumus, he meant that I loved girls.[ thats not true though!!]. Then then he started singing, " TOM IS A LOVER OF GIRLS!!! ", quite loud. Then this girl on the table next to us starts looking at me in the most humiliating way. And it was all because my brother loved the fact that I had a tiny, tiny crush
> on someone!!. Tell us your embarrassing moments!!



That big of you to admit. School hols huh??


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 26, 2008)

Colin said:


> *kind of deviant of you :lol: I bet you kept telliing her jokes and it was like the busted roof gutter was "underwater" and sinking :lol: *


 

oh i didnt know she had a weak bladder until after the dam broke its banks


----------



## Colin (Nov 26, 2008)

Sturdy said:


> oh i didnt know she had a weak bladder until after the dam broke its banks




until after the dam broke its banks :lol: but you like wading in it dontcha :lol:


----------



## Snakebuster (Nov 26, 2008)

Sturdy said:


> Im Still into Ninjas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have a weak bladder too, and i'm proud of it!! LOL!!


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 26, 2008)

Colin said:


> until after the dam broke its banks :lol: but you like wading in it dontcha :lol:


 
well in that situation it was really.....well nothing can be done in that situation... being 17 an just had your date wet her pants in a very packed public place.......


----------



## Colin (Nov 26, 2008)

Sturdy said:


> well in that situation it was really.....well nothing can be done in that situation... being 17 an just had your date wet her pants in a very packed public place.......




I'd be taking her out again... and telling her really funny jokes :lol:


----------



## Snakebuster (Dec 1, 2008)

I once poked a metal wire at an electric fence, knowing what was gonna happen, but I did it anyway, only to face the painful punishment a few seconds later. Lol.


----------



## mrillusion (Dec 1, 2008)

Snakebuster said:


> The other day, my family went to an Italian restaurant. Then my little brother said I was lovios maxiumus, he meant that I loved girls.[ thats not true though!!]. Then then he started singing, " TOM IS A LOVER OF GIRLS!!! ", quite loud. Then this girl on the table next to us starts looking at me in the most humiliating way. And it was all because my brother loved the fact that I had a tiny, tiny crush
> on someone!!. Tell us your embarrassing moments!!


im sorry to tell u but in the future u will probly will love every good looking girl u see trust me
Mrillusion sees girl oh hey there what u up to
Mrillusion walks off


----------



## Snakebuster (Mar 10, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> My wife caught our dog licking our little neices butt. She's just over 2 years old and said that he liked the taste. Not real embarrassing for her yet, but it will be when i tell the story at her 21st :lol:


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!:shock::shock::shock: Geez, when you tell her that on her 21'st, shes gonna freak!! I would, you know!


----------



## sarah_m (Mar 10, 2009)

I was out with a guy i REALLY liked when i was 19.
We were sitting having coffee and i was trying my best to impress him, when he opened his mouth and said "you have some seaweed stuck in your teeth". (I had sushi for lunch before meeting him for coffee)
I nearly died, but i guess it did'nt turn him off too much as i am now married to him



Then there was my wedding as we were leaving the reception, saying goodbye to everyone and my best friends dad (somewhat inebriated at this time) pulled me aside to give me some advice for our wedding night.............:shock::shock::shock:
Though the more i think about it the less embarrasing and just plain weird it becomes! EEWWW!!!


----------



## seumas12345 (Mar 10, 2009)

Better you love girls than boys mate


----------



## CountryTriton (Mar 10, 2009)

I was at a party and asked the host where the blokes go? He said "down the back corner"

Half way through he yelled "wrong corner", just as I was hit with a jolt. Couldn't walk for half an hour afterwards.


----------



## REDbiv (Mar 16, 2009)

I was at a resturant, probably about 12-13 and we were comparing our initials. Dad's DI, Mum's JI, JO was maiden, my uncle just said SO (his initials, then bright old me said i was BI. that got a few wierd looks from the surrounding tables, and i'd not long grasped the adult meaning of that word lol

One of the young fellows my sister went to school with, his parents have a dairy. During a drunken party, he and his best mate go for a relieving of themselves, only to relieve oneself onto their own electric fence


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Mar 16, 2009)

stelth said:


> bit harsh :shock: poor lil guy's only 10 when i was his age i still thought girls gave u cuties


 
WHAT DO U MEAN THOUGHT DUDE! they still have coootiess

I am happily in a relationship with the love of my life


----------



## Snakebuster (Mar 26, 2009)

REDbiv said:


> I was at a resturant, probably about 12-13 and we were comparing our initials. Dad's DI, Mum's JI, JO was maiden, my uncle just said SO (his initials, then bright old me said i was BI. that got a few wierd looks from the surrounding tables, and i'd not long grasped the adult meaning of that word lol
> 
> One of the young fellows my sister went to school with, his parents have a dairy. During a drunken party, he and his best mate go for a relieving of themselves, only to relieve oneself onto their own electric fence



Thats a good one!


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 26, 2009)

I got my daughter a good one once..............we are very close, and despite the tricks I have played on the kids in the past, she still trusts me...... silly girl!!

She was driving me to the shops when she braked to turn a corner, and we heard that squealing type of sound as she pushed on the brake pedal, the noise was coming from the brakes. I acted shocked and told her she should be ashamed letting the brakes get like that, they desperately needed a good oiling. She went home and told her poor long-suffering hubby off, demanding he get out and oil those damned brakes before she drives another metre in that car!!! Bewildered, he argued with her that you DONT oil brakes, she got quite stroppy with him, and raised her voice at him every time she insisted that yes, they HAVE to be oiled.

Hubby paused for a moment, and got wise........... he asked where she learned this from, and as soon as she told him, he rolled his eyes........then explained I was joking................. that's another trick she's never forgiven me for!!!!!!!


----------

